# beelce in hospital



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello everyone. This is Brent's daughter Molly. 
Beelce has been in the hospital since Tuesday and it doesn't look like he will be comming out any time soon. He had his gall bladder removed Wednesday (ish) and is still recovering... breathing troubles. Yall should see the size of the stones they removed. Jet black and the size of kidney beans! He got to keep 2 of them in a vile. Mom and I joked (though there is probably some truth in it) that he is going to make a prop out of them.

Keep him in your creepy thoughts. I know he will really appreciate it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Get Well and demand freedom from that freakin hospital! I hate those place's. You are on the right track to recovery. Keep thinking you have got props to build! You will be in our thought's, wishing you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

B..
I was wondering what happened to you..
Speedy recovery and thinking of you.
A prop indeed!!
See ya soon
Lilly


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I completely sympathize with ya (gotta get mine removed as well, almost an inch)!

From one Brent to another - get well soon!

-TM


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers coming right up!

Regular or extra crispy?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

My thoughts and paryers go out to you, for a fast recovery!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

You're in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery....you've got props to build!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Get well soon Beelce!!!! I too have had my gall bladder taken out... dang i wish i would have told them to lemme keep some of the stones lol i'm sure youll come up wit something creepy to make wit em... Hurry back!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Get well quick, Beelce! btw, anybody have a how-to on gall bladder removal? Sounds like this group could use one.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sending healing thoughts your way. It's no fun being in the hospital.....just keep thinking about prop building and you'll be out in no time.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Get well soon. My good thoughts and prayers for you are on their way.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope he gets well real soon.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's to hoping you get in a fast car and speed down the road of recovery.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Get well Beelce! I say if you can make a prop out of your stones, you should automatically win the Mcguyver prop contest.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

get well soon , hope all is well


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Hope your well again real soon!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Get well soon!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Get out of the hospital! There are sick people in there!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Get well!...and take what ya can for prop making.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Update ...beelce is Home and doing well


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is good new's. Get your rest!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

rest as long as you want! feel better!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Feel better.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers are with you!

Edw


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope you feel better soon Beelce!

Speedy recovery!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello everyone....thank you so much for all your good wishes. It's been one week since my surgery, and I'm home and sleeping in my own bed, and feeling a little bit better every day. Yes...I lost a gall bladder (good riddance!!!...didn't even know it was going bad). Hurt like hell in the middle of the night. (Turtle)
I still have lots of props to build, some may get cut back if I don't have time. At least my pumpkins are growing away all buy themselves without me being here.
Again thanks everyone ....it really is hugely uplifting to have a whole community cheering for you..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah Beelce! Rah Rah Rah!!!


----------

